# Help Axworthy questions for Axworthy users



## karen936 (Sep 4, 2011)

HI guys I put my axworthy back up. I use sewing machine motor that I have hooked to a motor control to control the speed and to 2other pulleys. My line is tarred twisted black line that someone recommended with very little stretch. My delema is hanging the ghost. They twist over the line and tangle. I am trying to use quick release from a fishing leader with a swivel. I also put black tape in back of the connection to push it along the line. I did however tie up the backside of the ghost as well to make it appear to fly, I know I have to remove that as it will not allow the line to bleed off the rotation with it tied in the rear. I really need some help here. Just a short run 62 inches off the ground over my circle of ghosts fire.Thanks I will post picks soon.


----------



## Todd (Sep 1, 2007)

I had good results by splicing swivels into the actual line itself to keep it from twisting as it ran through the guide wheels.
I attached the ghost to the lines with small wire loops that loosely attached to the line, the swivels pushed them along.
If you attach the ghost tails up to the line in the same manner you will be able to keep the forward tilt appearance with no twisting

Todd


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Stop using twisted line. You want to use braided line, it doesn't have a tendancy to twist under load. I recommend tek 12. It's stronger than steal cable and won't twist on you. It's a bit pricey but well worth it.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree its the line. Do you have a brand name and where to get it. I tried the swivels no luck. I tried lots of stuff but its got to be the line. Thanks


----------



## karen936 (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok the only line I can find down here today was spiderwire 80 lb test, will that work?????


----------



## karen936 (Sep 4, 2011)

*axworthy line*

I cant find 250 pound test locally. I did find 80 pound test spiderwire. I am running very light ghost and very short distance will this work???


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm running probably 30 pound test with two ghost. I'm guessing 30 cause it was on a surf caster reel. It's about a 50 + foot run using 2 bicycle rims. I ran it for 4- 5 hours on Saturday. Had to trim up a few things that were catching on the ghosts but other than that it working.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks this stuff isn't cheap and I don't want to waste it. Thanks again


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

:googly:I don't know if this matters to you but I'm doing it down a hill. Lining up the pulleys was a PITA.:googly:


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I use the "power pro" 80lb test. Yes it's a little pricey, but I restring my ghost every year with a new line.

Also, I tie my "Hang line" directly to the main line. There's never been an issue with the ghost slipping as long as you tie a "Fishing lure" style knot 2-3X. My Fishing swivel is at botton of my "hang string" and directly attaches to the ghosts. No problems with twisting with this arrangement. I get about 200 hours of run time before I feel the need to change the string. If I'm Lucky, I change it before it breaks and just tie it to the existing string and feed it around the pully's.... EASY.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 4, 2011)

Can you post a pic for a blonde like me to understand,thanks and Happy Haunting


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'll do my best to get you something tomorrow evening... No promises. I know you want it for this year.

If I am unable to deliver for this year, I will do a detailed video of my Axworthy after halloween this year.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks appreciate the help. I have swivels brand spanking new not sure about the knot your talking about.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 4, 2011)

Will one of these work?

http://www.steelheader.net/knots/knots.htm


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Here is my axworthy line setup as promised.

Looking closely at the picture below you can see where I tied the main line together (the knot on the left), and the other knot is the ghost "hang line". The irony is that the hang line can slip a little bit if a snag is encountered, but in general I've had no issues with the ghosts slipping.









Here is where I put my quick connect fishing swivel. It allows me to dissconnect my ghosts and leave the line up year round.









And here are a few pics of the whole thing. Notice that there is No special arrangement for the "Hang line" string to go through the pully. It just goes around with some moderate wear. I do have to restring the hang lines once or twice a year as much as I run my ghosts (almost every night for 6 weeks). If you put a new main line on.... and new hang lines, You're good for at least 75 hours of ghostly operation trouble free depending on what kind of pully you are using.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 4, 2011)

*One big thank you to everyone*

I just love this place.Thanks for all the tips. Thanks for the line change suggestion, thanks for the knot suggestion. Its working great, I need to tweek the pulley is binding some and the motor gets hot. So tweeking is needed but I could not have pulled this off without your help. Thanks again. See below Special thanks Random,Lamb,Nib, and Todd


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

that looks great!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

lol, Great stuff Karen, congrats!


----------



## karen936 (Sep 4, 2011)

niblique71 thanks so much for the help and the pics it looks great!!! My biggest issue with this whole setup was the ghost would spin over the main line and hand up. Most of this was fixed by changing the line to spiderwire. The knots were the ticket as well. Can I ask what motor your running? My sewing machine motor gets really hot. I would love to run the setup direct from the motor pulley like you do, but I'm afraid the heat will fry the line. Thanks again, I can try now that I have a few days to play, just hope that dog gone storm stays below cuba or my haunt will be soggy here in sw florida. Thanks again, and Happy Halloween!!!!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I started out with the line I'm using now in my first incarnations. Then a few years ago in a fit of ill advised wisdom, I changed the line to a much stronger and heavier fishing line (150lb test). It too was braided, BUT just due to the shear thickness of the new line, I had the same problems with my line twisting and drawing the ghosts up Higher and Higher untill the would threaten to get caught in the pullys. I was able to better align the pullys to reduce the problem but it just wasn't foolproof., AND since the line was thicker it was more visable. I quickly switched back.

Pully alignment as a little bit to do with this as well... One of my pullys is self aligning but the other two can be adjusted a little.

The motor I use is a "Dryer Motor" from a cloaths dryer. THey are available at garage sales around the country or a few bucks (I paid $5 for each of mine and yes I have a spare but haven't used it on 7 years). If you decide to use one, you will need a TINSEY TINY Drive pully. THe disadvantage is that controlling the speed is pricey. I have yet to afford a digital speed controller for this type of motor. Without this special controller the speed is Locked in, Usually around 1500- 1700 RPM.s

Here is a quick video of the speed of my setup without a speed control.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 4, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thank you so much for all your help. I have a small pulley on my sewing machine motor and I control it with a dial a temp contoler. It maybe why my motor speeds up and slows down as it gets hot. Bought the motor used and I dont know squat about amps,hz or anyting. Its for fans and incadescent lamps. Max output 120v 50/60 hz. Max output 120v 2.5 FLA 6 LRA 300w. From KB electronics for about $20.00 I think. Tried running my ghost like yours with just the line and the motor just spends and the line doesn't move. So have to use my dual pulley I made. Two childs plastic rims glued together line on bottom and pulley and belt on top. Belt is an o-ring from the local pool pump store about a 1.00. Ghosts are just puffs of cotton with white cloth over hardly any weight at all. All pulleys are approx. 62inches off the ground so I can reach them without a ladder. Weather permitting I will put everything back up this afternoon. Winds forced me to move lots of stuff inside. Have a great Halloween.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh and I love your setup. I hope mine grows up someday to be like yours.


----------

